# rabies shot and flea med.



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

At what age can they get the shot?Coco has a doc appt. on monday.She's 12weeks.wasn't sure if she could go ahead and get it.Also anyone have any good advice on flea med. I live in the south and coco goes out side no fleas.As soon as I bring her in she has alot.I sit there and pick them off.I tried a flea collar but it didn't work.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

look under the ivomec and biospot thread I posted my flea method in there its what I do but something else might for better for you.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

rabies shot is usually around that age sometime.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here you go, I found this site: The Rabies Vaccine for Dogs and Cats: What You Need to Know Now

It states:

*Puppies are generally required to get their first shot around four months, then again one year later and thereafter as required by local law. Check with your vet or Animal Control for details.*


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yupp! nesone said it for me. 16weeks they get teh rabies shots. 

i use advantage multi... its flea control and heartworm in one

description:Advantage Multi for Dogs kills fleas, prevents heartworm, hookworm, roundworm and whipworm and controls mange and lice with monthly topical application.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i wait till my pups baby teeth fall out to get the rabies shots


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

jescobar004 said:


> i wait till my pups baby teeth fall out to get the rabies shots


why???.......


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have heard that if u give them the rabies when they have their baby teeth, when they fall out there may b a chance that the rabies may return & u would have to get them another shot.. plus when they are that little they r not likely to break skin & give some1/animal rabies.. so i just wait till they have their permanent teeth..


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> yupp! nesone said it for me. 16weeks they get teh rabies shots.
> 
> i use advantage multi... its flea control and heartworm in one
> 
> description:Advantage Multi for Dogs kills fleas, prevents heartworm, hookworm, roundworm and whipworm and controls mange and lice with monthly topical application.


 Do I have to get that at the vet (Advantage Multi) or can I buy at the store? Thanks


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

rawlins98 said:


> Do I have to get that at the vet (Advantage Multi) or can I buy at the store? Thanks


i bought it online... i got a year long pack..just type it into the google search bar and it will pop up on different sites along with prices. it is kinda expensive, but all that flea stuff is. but u gotta keep in mind ur gettin BOTH your heartworm prevention and flea killer


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

jescobar004 said:


> i have heard that if u give them the rabies when they have their baby teeth, when they fall out there may b a chance that the rabies may return & u would have to get them another shot.. plus when they are that little they r not likely to break skin & give some1/animal rabies.. so i just wait till they have their permanent teeth..


hmmmm never heard of it.... usually around 16wks, the puppy is starting t chew everything, including small animals that they can get. like rats/ dead squirrels etc.. and those carry rabies. its not about if ur puppy can bite u and break skin and give u rabies, its about ur dog gettin it period.

but hey, i was just curious as to ur reasoning for waiting so long. (kenya barely got all her teeth in at 6months)


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

8 week shots should have been given.

The next shot is due at 12 weeks. It is a DHLPP/C booster. DHLPP/C means Distemper, Hepatitis, Leptospira, Parainfluenza, canine Parvo, and corona virus vaccines.

This shot is repeated at 16 weeks, without the canine corona vaccine. It is simply a DHLPP.

The DHLPP/C is repeated at 20 weeks when a rabies shot may be given. Rabies injections cannot be given before this time, and the first rabies shot is only a 1 year vaccine. It must be repeated the next year along with the DHLPP/C. The DHLPP/C must be repeated every year for the life of the dog for best protection.

Bordetella is given to prevent kennel cough. It is best given again at 20 weeks, and repeated at least annually. It may be given as a nasal inhalant rather than a shot.

DHLPP/C, and Bordetella can be purchased at many feed stores, pet stores, and ordered by mail from pet supply firms. They can be given by anyone able to manage giving shots. Rabies shots can only be given by a vet, because it is a live vaccine.

These vaccinations are also given at low cost vaccine clinics. These are best used by people with dogs that have an established vaccination history. Sometimes, although not often, a dog can have an allergic reaction to the vaccination and require emergency treatment. We recommend that young dogs get their shots when your vet is available to see your dog should there be an unusual reaction to the vaccination. For older dogs--2 years and older who have had at least one annual booster previously, it is unlikely for the dog to have an allergic reaction.

Rabies vaccinations come in 1 year to 3 year dosages. If your dog is1 year old or less, or has an unknown vaccination history, your veterinarian will probably give a 1 year vaccination the first time. Older dogs who have had a vaccination previously will generally get a 3 year vaccination.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hmmmm never heard of it.... usually around 16wks, the puppy is starting t chew everything, including small animals that they can get. like rats/ dead squirrels etc.. and those carry rabies. its not about if ur puppy can bite u and break skin and give u rabies, its about ur dog gettin it period.
> 
> but hey, i was just curious as to ur reasoning for waiting so long. (kenya barely got all her teeth in at 6months)


u right but that.. i just switched my wires & im watching this show called superjail which is a real trip so i had a brain stroke.. but ur right


----------

